# Advice needed on how to touch up Matte Black Alloys?



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

I have just bought a set of 17" Matte Black Team Dynamics Pro Race Alloys to fit on my Mini Cooper S :thumb:

3 of the wheels look perfect but one has a continuouse scuff round the whole wheel. It is not a deep scratch, more like a scuff, but because of the colour of the base metal, it stands out like a sore thumb 

Any ideas where I can get a touch up pen or brush as a quick fix that is a good match to the standard colour just to last over the winter months before a full re-furb in the summer :buffer:

Any recommendations would be great :car:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

just get a tin of matte black spray paint?


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Im just wanting to make sure the match is perfect, Im a bit of a perfectionist? 

Might seem a stupid question but are their different shades of matte black?

Is there a company that would refurb just one wheel but with a perfect match to the other three?


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

What about something like this?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MERCEDES-Ston...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3cad2ace96

or this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Simoniz-Car-S...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item255514a13f

??


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

If your a perfectionist (as many of us are) then a refurb is the only real way to go, you'll always notice the touch up job and it'll probably annoy the hell out of you.
Where abouts are you? There are a few very good wheel refurbers but beware there are also lots of "not so good" ones.


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Im in Burnley but work in Manchester. I have used the Wheel Specialist before so know how good they are but they are pricey. You pay for what you get there though but I cant afford it at the moment.

Any other decent alternatives?


----------

